# AIWA Z-1700. No responden los botones



## crazysound (Mar 21, 2014)

Buenas muchachos.. Ando buscando ayuda con este minicomponente de la década del 90 AIWA Z-1700 (en realidad de "mini" no tiene nada). El problema es que de los botones que funcionan, estos hacen cualquier cosa!! por ejemplo, el de función cambia los graves, o toca el ecualizador; el de agudos una vez te puede cambiar los graves, otra te activa la función karaoke... y así  Lo raro es que con el control remoto funcionan todos perfecto 

Un dato, está impecable, o sea que está descartado el tema de polvo en los integrados.

Espero que alguno haya podido solucionarlo.. o al menos saber si tiene arreglo 

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

Es un clásico 

Tenés que cambiar todos los botones


----------



## thenot (Mar 21, 2014)

A mi me pasaba algo similar o igual con una radio sony. El problema fue que estaban sucios los botones. Aplique  limpia contactos wd40 y los apretaba para que penetrara el liquido, despues de un rato problema resuelto.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola!

Al igual que el compañero thenot, los contactos y la parte conductora del botón están sucios, no te das cuenta, pero sí!

Intenta limpiando con un poco de alcohol si no tienes el que te recomienda. Luego, MUY ligeramente lija los contactos de la placa, pero como dije MUY ligeramente, que no se note casi nada.

Si los contactos son de grafito (creo) intenta retocar las pistas con un lápiz de dibujo y también haz lo mismo para los contactos de goma (suelen serlo) e intenta.

Este procedimiento lo hice en 3 aparatos distintos y en los 3 me dió excelentes resultados 

Bueno, solo si no tienes el limpia contactos que te recomiendan y ahí también te darás cuenta si es falla electromecanica o es falla por parte del micro de tu equipo.

Salu2!


----------



## crazysound (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracias muchachos, voy a probar con el limpiacontactos y comento los resultados..

Saludos....


----------



## crazysound (Mar 30, 2014)

Acá estoy de nuevo con lindas novedades !! 

Me puse anoche a desarmar el equipo y a limpiarlo con el limpiacontactos y también con alcohol. Y casi que funcionaron todos los botones con normalidad. Ahora tengo que ver si los consigo para cambiarlos todos y asegurarme, parecen de lo más común (2 patas).

Gracias a todos los que han opinado del tema y que quede como experiencia para los que tengan un problema similar .


----------

